# ranger questions



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

I am looking at buying a used 2014 ranger crew...only problem is that it does not have power steering. The kit that polaris has on their site doesn't fit a 2014 crew....why? That makes no sense to me.

Another 2cooler suggested the power steering kit from superatv.Com
-does anyone have any experience with this kit?
-am I just asking for trouble by having the kit installed?

http://www.superatv.com/Polaris-Ranger-XP-Power-Steering-Kit-P1084C1331.aspx

I am considering a new one though. Any suggestions on dealers?

Thank you?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I just purchased a new one from polaris fun center in Bryan. After calling several recommended dealers around Texas and Nate at shoal polaris in Alabama they had the best price. Nate's price was the same as polaris fun center so I decided to keep the business in texas. As far as the power steering I have no idea.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

lilsamo said:


> I am looking at buying a used 2014 ranger crew...only problem is that it does not have power steering. The kit that polaris has on their site doesn't fit a 2014 crew....why? That makes no sense to me.
> 
> Another 2cooler suggested the power steering kit from superatv.Com
> -does anyone have any experience with this kit?
> ...


If you want one with PS get one straight away with it, don't add aftermarket. Just my opinion.

I bought mine at Shoals in Alabama.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

slabnabbin said:


> I just purchased a new one from polaris fun center in Bryan. After calling several recommended dealers around Texas and Nate at shoal polaris in Alabama they had the best price. Nate's price was the same as polaris fun center so I decided to keep the business in texas. As far as the power steering I have no idea.


I went the same route, Mike at Polaris fun center made it easy and worth the three hour drive. I skipped out on the power steering, never had it before and in my opinion just one more thing to go wrong later on down the road.


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

Check out prcforum.com


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

I haven't had one w/o, but it sure is nice to have on our crew. Check w/ Bryan & Hoffpauir & Del Rio & Nate on new prices - those are your cheapest around. If you are tax exempt, they are all much closer in price, if you're not then Nate is going to win b/c no tax when buying from him.


----------



## time2gofish (May 15, 2006)

Horns1 said:


> I haven't had one w/o, but it sure is nice to have on our crew. Check w/ Bryan & Hoffpauir & Del Rio & Nate on new prices - those are your cheapest around. If you are tax exempt, they are all much closer in price, if you're not then Nate is going to win b/c no tax when buying from him.


Do you have to pay sales tax when you get the title inTexas?


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I called yesterday and talked to Vivian at the Harris County Tax office. If titled for off road use, you will only pay a $33 title fee and no tax. I did not care about on road use so did not ask.


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

If you buy it in Texas & are not Ag Exempt you will pay sales tax. If you buy it from Nate (out of state) you will not pay sales tax & only have to pay the title fee as stated above


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You don't even have to pay title fee. I never have or anyone else I know. I called Blake at Mancuso south and he matched Nate in Alabamas price out the door on a new 1000 4 seater


----------

